
Blight wiped out the American chestnut. Scientists are close to bringing it back - jseliger
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/home/two-plans-to-bring-back-the-american-chestnut--one-by-hybridization-one-by-genetic-engineering/2019/12/17/8fc28ff4-16c7-11ea-a659-7d69641c6ff7_story.html
======
KingMachiavelli
Article can be a bit confusing is that it discusses both GMO and normal cross
breeding methods of inserting blight resistance into the American Chestnut
tree.

It get's more confusing when it brings in the anti-genetic engineering
arguments and it doesn't really ever mention if there is any opposition to
using the traditionally cross-breed variant.

------
blacksmith_tb
I planted a hybrid chestnut about 10yr ago. At that time the trunk was about
the diameter of my wrist. Today it's not too much narrower than my 79cm waist,
already a big tree. The nuts are good too, but a lot of work to extract, they
have a spiny covering that takes gloves and pliers to remove.

